# Peterson Old Dublin



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Couldn't find a topic on this already, so here goes my first review.

went to the shop today and picked up tins of Peterson Old Dublin and Dunhill Early Morning Pipe. Decided my half hour lunch break was already up (it eventually hit two hours so i just took the afternoon off) so I sat down in the lounge and fired up a bowl of the old dublin in my aldo velani. The pipe had a fairly deep bowl and I havent finished breaking it in yet so I filled it about 2/3 of the way full.

"This mixture is based on the cool, smoky aroma of Cyprian Latakia with Golden Virginia, aromatic Black Cavendish & sweet Greek Oriental Basma grades. Made in Ireland." - Tobacco Reviews


Upon opening the tin (that was a pain) I noticed a pleasant but relativelyweak smell. This isn't a tin you can open up and smell five feet away. The tobacco was a bit moist but I gave it a go anyway. It was a fairly even mix of light and dark tobacco. 

once in the pipe the blend smoked fairly cool, although the pipe did heat up towards the end. The firs half or so was hard to keep lit, although that was as much from my inexperience as the moistness of the tobacco. The latakia was definitely noticeable, but it had a subtle sweetness to it as well. I have a fairly low tolerance for nicotine, but this blend didn't upset me all, just a nice little feeling towards the end of the bowl. The flavor truly comes to life in this second half. TR lists the smell as pleasant to tolerable, I'd probably lean towards tolerable if I was a nonsmoker sitting next to it. Afterwards I had a sweet aftertaste in my mouth on the way back to the car.

I'd recommend this for someone moving from aromatics to more english blends, but I'd be willing to guess that die hard english/latakia fans will find something more to their liking.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice review. Is this a Flake or some other cut? Sounds like a nice evening off.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

its a ribbon cut.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

i see i cant edit the original message, but if you dont mind IHT, can you change where im talking about the latakia "it" to "the blend" for clarification purposes. If you do just delete this post.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Old Dublin, was my first latakia, I've heard say that its about a 30-40% latak content ratio, which is not bad for an english, I agree with you that the second half gets sweeter and alot of the spicey flavors emerge. I found it a little too peppery for my liking.

Solani Engish 779 (has even less latakia) has made me a convert to english baccy's where Old Dublin didn't achieve that. I think some of its critics are a bit hard, often saying not enough latakia for a 'true' english lover, but I thought the whole point with an english is that it has sweetness and spicey flavors also.

For me peterson's baccy let's me down a little, Sherlock Holmes is still a 'must smoke every morning' and Sunset breeze and Deluxe Mix are quality aro's, University Flake is good but will not be a regular for me.

For sure I will pick up another tin of Old Dublin...but too many others to sample first.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good evening gentlemen.

If I may...
I have found I personally dont care for Old Dublin, But really enjoy Peterson's Deluxe Mixture..

Whats in Dublin that aint in the Deluxe Mixture?

Old Dublin has a sort of Vinegary, smell to me.. A characteristic I am finding I do not prefer. 
Deluxe has a sweeter, fermented fruity smell.. I do find that somewhat enjoyable.

I am just trying to continually increase my knowledge of tobacco types and how they can effect the taste of a blend.

Thanks .
Vin


----------

